# First S3 Facelift Review



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

In summary...

1) 0.3s quicker to 100km/hr.
2) Better Haldex software (more neutral handling)
3) 7% more fuel efficient (this probably makes it the same as the prefacelift A3 2.0T quattro).


http://www.autocar.co.uk/car-review/audi/s3-saloon/first-drives/2016-audi-s3-saloon-review


----------



## scope213 (Feb 19, 2015)

Don't forget the 7-speed dsg...

Awesome refresh, IMO! Makes it harder to justify the extra $$$$ for an M2 now. 

They need to hurry the F up on officially showing us the RS3 sedan...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

They mention that the virtual cockpit is optional. 

A co-worker recently leased the new A4 and one of the features that attracted her was the virtual cockpit. On the A4 you have to get a Premium Plus trim to get the VC, it isn't available on the Premium trim. It is standard on the Prestige. She ended up with a premium (VC is currently a $3250 option tied in with MMI Nav, sided assist, pre sense rear and Audi connect in the U.S.).

Anyone think this option should be standard on S cars (and more specifically the S3 refresh)?.


----------



## JMono (May 18, 2016)

This refresh sounds great to me. I think the car will only benefit from the seven speed gearbox. The taller first gear may help it get off the line even faster and the extra gear will help on the highway. The AWD tweaking should help through hard turns and snow driving. I'm getting excited about picking up a 2017 model. About my only complaint is that this car should come with seat memory. It is just crazy that a $50K Audi does not get seat memory.


----------



## chiphead (May 12, 2011)

While S3 is good performance value for the money, I would need to see some creature comfort issues addressed.

no seat memory
black interior is depressing and cramped
rearview mirror is tiny
no homelink
needs steering mounted track control for back and forward (yes I know about *)
LEDs aren't noticelbly brighter than than xenons
19" are too big for rutted roads
The nav screen is very low PPI, compared to modern iPhone/Android phones; that it makes it hard to see intersections when zoomed out 2x 3x levels

Performance Negatives:
side to side lean stablity is compromised, so that you don't feel confident when taking a corner at high speeds
haldex differential is ill suited for performance cars.
boost takes a while to kick in, so you get beat by a NA car at the stop light

I think in this price range, there's hardly any car that I would rather have. Maybe an M2 sedan, if they made one.


----------



## scope213 (Feb 19, 2015)

chiphead said:


> Performance Negatives:
> side to side lean stablity is compromised, so that you don't feel confident when taking a corner at high speeds
> haldex differential is ill suited for performance cars.


Lol calm down F1 driver. Your critique is silly and applies for full-time race car drivers. I really don't think many use this car for that purpose...and when they do with the proper mods I read very little complaints about it's "track" capabilities. 
However, on the streets of major cities I have no problem throwing M3 drivers off guard at a red light. Especially, when it rains...  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

I was seriously thinking of modding my A3 2.0T quattro, but with this promising refresh, I might as well just trade into a 2017 S3.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

gizmopop said:


> They mention that the virtual cockpit is optional.
> 
> A co-worker recently leased the new A4 and one of the features that attracted her was the virtual cockpit. On the A4 you have to get a Premium Plus trim to get the VC, it isn't available on the Premium trim. It is standard on the Prestige. She ended up with a premium (VC is currently a $3250 option tied in with MMI Nav, sided assist, pre sense rear and Audi connect in the U.S.).
> 
> Anyone think this option should be standard on S cars (and more specifically the S3 refresh)?.


It is not going to be standard (Europe does not get it standard nor even as an option in the current ordering guide) and I certainly hope that they won't make it standard.

I for one will still prefer the old school instrumentation clusters.


----------



## Diztek (May 27, 2004)

VWNCC said:


> It is not going to be standard (Europe does not get it standard nor even as an option in the current ordering guide) and I certainly hope that they won't make it standard.
> 
> I for one will still prefer the old school instrumentation clusters.


i like the old school instrum cluster as well. but i do like how the 17' q7 can have the navigation appear in the information screen between the rpms and speedometer.


----------



## will13k7 (Aug 30, 2015)

I thought I wouldn't like the Virtual Cockpit and its virtual gauges, but when I tried it out on an B9 A4 loaner, they made it smooth enough that it feels analog. I didn't like the mode with the nav-map taking most of the display, that was disorienting to see so much movement of the screen as I drove when I just want to glance down to see my current speed. The mode on the S3 with the huge tach in the middle looks cool, I assume the nav isn't there if you don't want it to be.


----------



## robopp (Aug 5, 2012)

Just let me buy an RS3 already!


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

Totally looking forward to Vegas Yellow and Navarra Blue!


----------



## Rob (Feb 19, 1999)

Just called my Audi dealer. This sounds like exactly the car I'm looking for and this refresh is much bigger than I realised. 

Awesome.


----------



## PbanyS3 (Jun 13, 2015)

VWNCC said:


> In summary...
> 
> 1) 0.3s quicker to 100km/hr.
> 2) Better Haldex software (more neutral handling)
> ...







0.3 seconds quicker? Time for me to trade up to a 2017 and Eurodyne Stage 1 that sucker!!!:laugh:


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 24, 2014)

gizmopop said:


> They mention that the virtual cockpit is optional.
> 
> A co-worker recently leased the new A4 and one of the features that attracted her was the virtual cockpit. On the A4 you have to get a Premium Plus trim to get the VC, it isn't available on the Premium trim. It is standard on the Prestige. She ended up with a premium (VC is currently a $3250 option tied in with MMI Nav, sided assist, pre sense rear and Audi connect in the U.S.).
> 
> Anyone think this option should be standard on S cars (and more specifically the S3 refresh)?.


No. 

Virtual Cockpit is a little over-redundant, and is Audi trying to play catchup with Tesla on Technology. 

Had Audi Given the A3 the Driver Information Screen like they shown in the Concept A3. There would be no need to push VC for the current gen. 

Look at the screen that is offered if you equip an 2017 A4 on the low Premium trim and add Navigation. You get the same screen the A6, A7, and A8 have and the screen the A3 should have got, and even with the facelift it looks like it still won't get. 


The New A4 has 3 DIS choices for its instrument cluster:









A3 Concept


----------



## tateltot (Dec 4, 2015)

PbanyS3 said:


> 0.3 seconds quicker? Time for me to trade up to a 2017 and Eurodyne Stage 1 that sucker!!!:laugh:


Hehe. We'll have to see what it looks like with a tune.


----------



## roadrunner_oz (Jul 30, 2015)

tateltot said:


> Hehe. We'll have to see what it looks like with a tune.


I'd assume the 7 speed ratio changes are what is providing the 0.3, not the tiny amount of added torque


----------



## ESSS 3 (Mar 5, 2016)

roadrunner_oz said:


> I'd assume the 7 speed ratio changes are what is providing the 0.3, not the tiny amount of added torque


and you sir would be correct...as quoted from a UK review on the 2017 refresh:

"_With an added ratio allowing Audi to fit a lower 3.19:1 first gear in place of the previous 2.92:1,
Audi claims a 0-62mph time of 4.6sec for the new S3 saloon in S tronic form - a 0.3sec improvement over its direct predecessor_."


----------



## Rob (Feb 19, 1999)

Evo review: 4 stars

http://www.evo.co.uk/audi/s3-saloon/17755/2016-audi-s3-saloon-review-it-might-have-more-power-but-can-the-s3-deliver-some


----------



## Rob (Feb 19, 1999)

CAR review: 4 stars (5 stars for performance)

http://www.carmagazine.co.uk/car-reviews/audi/audi-s3-saloon-2016-review/

They say the car is more playful on the limit, with Haldex system adapted from the TT.


----------



## oaksandnix (Aug 10, 2009)

VWNCC said:


> Totally looking forward to Vegas Yellow and Navarra Blue!


My god me too!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BEM10001 (May 14, 2007)

oaksandnix said:


> My god me too!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The blue is going to be awesome. Coming from a Santorin Blue B5 S4 as my most recent Audi, if I go the RS3 route really hoping Navarro is offered.


----------



## Adrien (May 8, 2013)

A couple of Canadian sources are saying that at the fly and drive it was made clear that Canada will not be getting the 7 speed or the power bump. That will likely hold true for the US as well.


----------

